

Obama Administration Has Missed Half Of Obamacare's Legally Imposed Deadlines - Suraj-Sun
http://www.forbes.com/sites/theapothecary/2013/08/18/unpublished-crs-memo-obama-administration-has-missed-half-of-obamacares-legally-imposed-implementation-deadlines/

======
beat
Congress has voted 40 times this year to overturn Obamacare. The article
mentions that some deadlines were excluded because Congress refused to
allocate funds for them.

One might suspect that, if the law had gone into the world in an orderly
fashion rather than having its very existence threatened until the 2012
presidential election concluded, more deadlines would be kept.

